# I just broke a pipe



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I just came back from a commercial/apartment building ...

They have commercial space on the main level and apartments above ..

Called because one of the apartments had a blocked basin...

So I auger the line and when I was done I test the sink .... I never seen a sink drain so good ...

I go down to the office on the main floor to collect and the other commercial tenant comes running over that they have water coming through the ceiling ...

Went over to take a look .... Sent one person up stairs to try the sink ... Sure enough the cast iron was rotten ...

Now this being Friday there is no way am I going to be getting into this ..

So I booked them in for Monday ...going to redo all the pipes in the ceiling ...

Just so happens that we were suppose to all so do a duct job there ... So booked both for the same day ..


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Why don't you come down here and tear some  up for me so I can book out the next month or so. :laughing:

Funny how those things happen. When I clear a drain and it works that well I start to wonder if its not doing the same thing.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Is the repair going to be free ?

You're the one that broke it...........:whistling2:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I always have to go check below if it drains *too* good.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Me Too !*


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Is the repair going to be free ?
> 
> You're the one that broke it...........:whistling2:


Free ... Never heard of that word before ..


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

So lye eats through cast iron too?
:jester:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Free ... Never heard of that word before ..




Yeah well it's all your fault that you bored through that rusty azz old pipe it was just fine before you put the wrong type of snake through it :blink:


At least that's what I've been told............:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Yeah well it's all your fault that you bored through that rusty azz old pipe it was just fine before you put the wrong type of snake through it :blink:
> 
> At least that's what I've been told............:whistling2:


You see this is the way I look at it .... There was always a hole in the pipe ... Just nobody could tell because the pipe was blocked ... Now that I unblocked it ... It shows up ...

So now I got a commercial repipe over this ... Cha Ching


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Snake wouldnt have poked a hole through good pipe. 

I always tell a customer before I snake a galvanized line that there is a possibility the snake may punch a hole through the pipe.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Always tough for me to explain that to the customer when the pipe is 7 feet deep lol


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I never have a problem explaining their problem to them ...


----------



## plumbperfect59 (Mar 14, 2012)

Betcha dollars to doughnuts somebody that used that sink had shares in Draino or something! I've seen this scenario a few times as well. Chemicals were indited at least 4 times out of 5.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plumbperfect59 said:


> Betcha dollars to doughnuts somebody that used that sink had shares in Draino or something! I've seen this scenario a few times as well. Chemicals were indited at least 4 times out of 5.


Let's see you think maybe the cast being horizontal and 50 years old might have anything to do with it...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Snake wouldnt have poked a hole through good pipe.
> 
> I always tell a customer before I snake a galvanized line that there is a possibility the snake may punch a hole through the pipe.





OldSchool said:


> I never have a problem explaining their problem to them ...





Yes but some people just don't get it


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

There ... I ripped out the plumbing ... Found the problem ... Going to redo it all


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Thatta boy :yes:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

There was 3 ceiling in this place ...

Drop then drywall then plaster ...

Now for the hard part .. The clean up


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That guy is a walking safety hazard using the ladder like that.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> That guy is a walking safety hazard using the ladder like that.


He has those reflective stripes on his pants, he's good!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Whats with all the fernco boots holding the CI together ?
must be because of lye damage to fittings ?


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Back when I was an apprentice my old boss told me his uncle back in the 60's was snaking out a tub drain when the snake broke through the pipe, went through the plaster ceiling and starting wipping around in the living room below tearing the place apart.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> Whats with all the fernco boots holding the CI together ?
> must be because of lye damage to fittings ?


Just there to do the repipe ...God only knows who was in there before us ...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> Whats with all the fernco boots holding the CI together ?
> must be because of *lye* damage to fittings ?





This will never be forgotten :no:

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> This will never be forgotten :no:
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Look at it this way ... If you guys really think lye affects the pipe then I am creating future work for every one ...

.... Now how many of you drain cleaners can actually say you are licensed to repair the pipe ..


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Look at it this way ... If you guys really think lye affects the pipe then I am creating future work for every one ...
> 
> *.... Now how many of you drain cleaners can actually say you are licensed to repair the pipe ..*




You asking me ? Hell no I ain't no plumber I'm a professional drain cleaner. I give all the plumbing work to one of my several licensed plumber friends who know absolutely NOTHING about drain cleaning and want absolutely NOTHING to do with it.

We feed each other although they get me much more work then I can possibly give them.

Don't be so sore about it you created your own bed :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> You asking me ? Hell no I ain't no plumber I'm a professional drain cleaner. I give all the plumbing work to one of my several licensed plumber friends who know absolutely NOTHING about drain cleaning and want absolutely NOTHING to do with it.
> 
> We feed each other although they get me much more work then I can possibly give them.
> 
> Don't be so sore about it you created your own bed :laughing:


I am not sore ... Just saying I am capable to repair any and all pipe damage ... So I am not scared to break a pipe or two or three or more ...

Actually I wish i would poke a hole in them all ...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> *I am not sore* ... Just saying I am capable to repair any and all pipe damage ... So I am not scared to break a pipe or two or three or more ...
> 
> Actually I wish i would poke a hole in them all ...





I'm talking about being teased about the lye :laughing:


Hey, it's all good :yes:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> I'm talking about being teased about the lye :laughing:
> 
> Hey, it's all good :yes:


Oh that doesn't bother me ... I know it works ... I have used lye for other things as well ... And I will continue to use it ....


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Oh that doesn't bother me ... I know it works ...* I have used lye for other things as well ... And I will continue to use it* ....





Shame on you :no:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't use lye. Learn how to sell plan b and c if cabling doesn't work. Like jetting, video inspection. Just don't use lye as an option ever. It's just plain wrong, and besides you can make more money doing the needed repairs and or fixes. Lye? That's hacky, don't be hacky.:thumbup:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Look at it this way ... If you guys really think lye affects the pipe then I am creating future work for every one ...
> 
> .... Now how many of you drain cleaners can actually say you are licensed to repair the pipe ..


*I CAN REPAIR ANY PIPE WORK, :thumbsup:
AS A MASTER PLUMBER, :thumbup: WITH A MASTERS DEGREE IN DRAINOLGY, :thumbup: I DON'T MAKE MY OWN WORK I JUST REPLACE WHAT OTHERS HAVE DAMAGED :thumbup:
*


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> I CAN REPAIR ANY PIPE WORK, :thumbsup:
> AS A MASTER PLUMBER, :thumbup: WITH A MASTERS DEGREE IN DRAINOLGY, :thumbup: I DON'T MAKE MY OWN WORK I JUST REPLACE WHAT OTHERS HAVE DAMAGED :thumbup:


What match book did you get your masters of drainology ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> I CAN REPAIR ANY PIPE WORK, :thumbsup:
> AS A MASTER PLUMBER, :thumbup: WITH A MASTERS DEGREE IN DRAINOLGY, :thumbup: I DON'T MAKE MY OWN WORK I JUST REPLACE WHAT OTHERS HAVE DAMAGED :thumbup:


Why are you YELLING here and don't do the yelling on the rigid forum???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Why are you YELLING here and don't do the yelling on the rigid forum???


Ur on ridgid forum too. Is really a bunch of hacks ??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ur on ridgid forum too. Is really a bunch of hacks ??


Nope, just brouse thru it... many here and former members are there.. giving away the trades to the diy'ers. Many answers and comments make me laughs.. wouldn't stray from here to there.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Why are you YELLING here and don't do the yelling on the rigid forum???


I am sorry I do a lot of my typing in upper case and
just forgot ! 
I was half way though my post when i realized it
was upper case instead of going back and retyping
I just left in upper case, :whistling2:
If you had been on these forums you would know that I used to "always" type in upper case because I did not know any better !


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> What match book did you get your masters of drainology ?


I learned at the school of success of never leaving
a clogged drain even if it meant digging and replacing up to 280' x 6" clay sewer full of concrete I started out with a hand crank toy snake and a flat tape clearing main sewers in Louisiana roots and graduated to all makes and models of electric power snakes, pressure jetters, 14 hours a day 6 1/2 days a week for over 30 years and 12 years of running my own shop in 
Los Angeles CA. following up for other plumbers and drain company's that could not clear the problem, went on to earn top journeyman wages wherever I worked till I was retired from Disability's


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> I am sorry I do a lot of my typing in upper case and
> just forgot !
> I was half way though my post when i realized it
> was upper case instead of going back and retyping
> ...


But you don't yell on other forums.. only here as far I noticed


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> But you don't yell on other forums.. only here as far I noticed


Get over it.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

JERRYMAC said:


> I learned at the school of success of never leaving
> a clogged drain even if it meant digging and replacing up to 280' x 6" clay sewer full of concrete I started out with a hand crank toy snake and a flat tape clearing main sewers in Louisiana roots and graduated to all makes and models of electric power snakes, pressure jetters, 14 hours a day 6 1/2 days a week for over 30 years and 12 years of running my own shop in
> Los Angeles CA. following up for other plumbers and drain company's that could not clear the problem, went on to earn top journeyman wages wherever I worked till I was retired from Disability's


RIGHT ON JERRY MAC:thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Nope, just brouse thru it... many here and former members are there.. *giving away the trades to the diy'ers.* Many answers and comments make me laughs.. wouldn't stray from here to there.


 Absolutely right....glad we don't post any knowledge on public forums.


----------

